# Sling questions on 722K



## dontech (Jun 1, 2009)

I am thinking of getting a sling box for my 722k through Dish. Couple of questions. I don't have an internet connection to my 722K right now. If I get a wireless adapter through Dish, I think it connects to the USB port on the 722K. The sling box also needs a USB connection. Would I need a hub to go to the one port on the 722K?

Also, once everything works, can I use my blackberry outside to check signal strength when tweaking the dish?
Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dontech said:


> I don't have an internet connection to my 722K right now. If I get a wireless adapter through Dish, I think it connects to the USB port on the 722K. The sling box also needs a USB connection. Would I need a hub to go to the one port on the 722K?


You can use a USB hub or the other USB port (there are USB ports in front and back).


> Also, once everything works, can I use my blackberry outside to check signal strength when tweaking the dish?


You could try it but it would be easier to turn up your sound system volume. I question that you would be able to read the meter on a smaller-screened Blackberry which would relegate it to being a remote speaker for this purpose. Note that you need to let the streaming stabilize to take out any timing delay as the Sling adapter buffers.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

dontech said:


> ...can I use my blackberry outside to check signal strength when tweaking the dish?


No. You can only watch live channels or recordings via sling adapter. You can't get to the menus. However, you could do it with a regular sling box. In any case, I think it's a great idea.


----------



## dkdesantis (Jun 28, 2011)

I use a net zero power hub and that plugs into the ethernet input. My sling adapter plugs into the usb. Oh and it works great.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow great idea on the slingbox and tweaking your dish. Never thought of that.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

See, you learned something today.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, yes i did. Now just to figure out if my wifi can reach my shed in the back yard where my dish is!


----------



## TreborG2 (Jun 24, 2008)

saberfly said:


> Yes, yes i did. Now just to figure out if my wifi can reach my shed in the back yard where my dish is!


Try this ... http://www.freeantennas.com/projects/template/ it can increase your range.

The way I use to aim for better signal on my older dish (500DP) I would use my cordless phones ... they can intercom each other .. so call one handset from the other... set one handset down in front of the tv speaker, the other outside with me


----------

